# aspell-en blockiert aspell - emereg -vauDN world

## realroot

Weil ich hier noch ziemlich neu bin [OT]:  Angefangen mit Win98, vorher C64. Minimale Programmierkenntnisse (Basic,C++, Assembler). Schulenglisch 10 Jahre alt. Gentoo seit 2007.0, ein paar Testinstallationen *32/64-bit*; kann Googlen und Forumsuche benutzen. Installer hat nicht funktioniert.

Nochmal OT: Nach erfolgreicher Stage3-Installation, Sicherungskopie auf DVD. Wiederherstellung erfolgreich.

---------------------------------------

```
emerge -av --update --newuse --deep world
```

brachte eine Fehlermeldung, weshalb ich

```
emerge --sync
```

und 

```
emerge portage
```

 ausgefuehrt habe.

Bei einem erneuten [ emerge -av --update --newuse --deep world ] stieg die Anzahl der Packete von 96 auf 202.

Jetzt erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung>

```
apps-dics/aspell-en-0.50 is blocking app-text/aspell-0.6
```

Bei aspell handelt es sich jedoch um ein integriertes Packet von kde-base.

Weiss jemand Rat ?

Nochmal OT: Alsaplayer emergen funktionierte, beschwert sich jedoch mit GTK-Fehler. Seit wann brauch der auf der Konsole GTK ?Last edited by realroot on Thu Aug 16, 2007 7:52 pm; edited 7 times in total

----------

## smg

```
emerge -C aspell

emereg -vauDN world
```

----------

## Carlo

Sowas kann grundsätzlichaus zweierlei Gründen passieren: Zwei Pakete können nicht gleichzeitig installiert werden oder ein Upgrade ist nicht möglich ohne das blockierende Paket zu installieren (im Prinzip sollte Portage das erledigen, aber nun ja...). Wie auch immer: emerge -C <blocker> hilft meist.

 *smg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C aspell
> 
> ...

 

Wenn aspell-en blockiert, hilft es wenig aspell zu deinstallieren...

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn aspell-en blockiert, hilft es wenig aspell zu deinstallieren...

 

Genau, das selbe "Problem" hatte ich gestern auch. Einfach wie geraten

```
# emerge -C aspell-en

# emerge -vauDN world
```

ausführen

Das zweite ist die Kurzform von 

```
# emerge -av --update --newuse --deep world
```

Viel spaß :)

----------

## realroot

Das wars. Danke.

emerge laeuft wieder weiter. 

 *Quote:*   

> Das zweite ist die Kurzform von

 

Damit warte ich lieber noch etwas. bis ich sicherer im Umgang mit Linux bin

 *Quote:*   

> Bei einem erneuten [ emerge -av --update --newuse --deep world ] stieg die Anzahl der Packete von 96 auf 202.

 

Oy, emerge installiert mir ja gleich noch Gnome mit !

Bemerkt hab ich das, weil gettext Probleme beim extrahieren von NON-ASCII-Strings hatte. ( Was es nicht so alles gibt   :Shocked:   )

Kann ich die xinitrc danach loeschen, und statt

```
exec startkde
```

einfach

```
exec gnome-session
```

von der Konsole starten ?

Hier noch meine USE-Flags ( gtk gtk++ gnome avahi wuerde ich dann hinzufuegen )

 *Quote:*   

> USE="-debug X xorg aac acpi amd64 alsa arts bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups css divx4linux dbus dlloader dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode faac faad fbcon ffmpeg freetds font-server gdbm gif gpm hal imap innodb iconv imlib ithreads java jpeg jpeg2k kde kdehiddenvisibility latin1 libg++ libwww lirc mad mmx mmx2 mpeg mpg motif mmxext mysql mp3 mplayer mttr nptl ncurses nls nptl ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pan pcre pdf pdflib php perl pic png python php png qt qt3 qt3support qt4 readline real reflection sdl selinux spell spl sse ssl sse2 sse3 symlink tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis win32codecs xine xinerama xmms xml xml2 xv xvid zlib -netboot"

 Last edited by realroot on Thu Aug 16, 2007 7:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## musv

 *realroot wrote:*   

> Das wars. Danke.
> 
> emerge laeuft wieder weiter. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Das zweite ist die Kurzform von 
> ...

 

Emerge ist Gentoo-spezifisch. Hat weniger mit generellem Linux zu tun. Emerge wirst du auf nichtgentoobasierten Linuxen nicht finden.

 *realroot wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Bei einem erneuten [ emerge -av --update --newuse --deep world ] stieg die Anzahl der Packete von 96 auf 202. 
> 
> Oy, emerge installiert mir ja gleich noch Gnome mit !
> ...

 

Das hat was mit den USE-Flags zu tun. Wirf mal einen Blick ein:

/etc/make.profile/make.defaults

Da stehen die USE-Flags drin, die von den Entwicklern im von Dir gewählten Profil (Desktop, Server,...) als sinnvoll erachtet wurden und deshalb per default gesetzt werden. Willst du diese Use-Flags nicht haben, mußt du sie in Deiner /etc/make.conf deaktiveren. 

```

USE="7zip aalib ....(viele USE-Flags) -gnome -oss"

```

Mit dem "-" hebst du die Defaultauswahl im Profile wieder auf. Ich hab z.B. sowohl Gnome- als auch KDE-Unterstützung rausgenommen. Grafisch kannst du das auch mit Ufed (Konsole) oder Profuse (GTK2) machen. Aber Achtung, nicht erschlagen lassen von der Unmenge an USE-Flags Die Use-Flags findest du ansonsten aufgelistet in /usr/portage/profiles. Dabei stehen in use.desc die globalen und in use.local.desc die lokalen, programmbezogenen Use-Flags.

 *realroot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann ich die xinitrc danach loeschen, und statt
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Falls du ~/.xinitrc meinst. Ja kannst du dort ändern. Alternativ kannst du einen Loginmanager benutzen (GDM, KDM, Entrance, XDM).

USE-Flags: 

Die meisten Leute nutzen entweder KDE- oder Gnome-Unterstützung, da beides Desktopumgebungen sind, die vom Funktionsumfang weit über die normalen Windowmanager hinausgehen. Installierst du beide Umgebungen, hast du auch viele Funktionialitäten doppelt auf Deinem System installiert. Um das System etwas schlanker zu halten, wählt man normalerweise eins von beiden aus. 

KDE basiert auf der QT, Gnome auf der GTK. Um diese beiden Grafiklibs wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht herumkommen, da Dir sonst zuviele gute Programme aus beiden Lagern vorenthälst. Aber wenn du ganz konsequent in der Programmwahl herangehst, wirst du kaum noch Pakete des jeweils unerwünschten Desktopmanagers brauchen.

----------

## realroot

Nachdem ich dann ein OS startete, mit dem ich mich auskenne, kam die freundliche Sprachmitteilung:

Virudatendatenbank wurde aktualisiet.

noch ein Grund, warum ich gern mit linux/gentoo rumspiele.

Hab das Thema geändert.

Vorschlag: [Edit: nicht zu realisieren, entfernt]

 *Quote:*   

> Emerge ist Gentoo-spezifisch. Hat weniger mit generellem Linux zu tun. Emerge wirst du auf nichtgentoobasierten Linuxen nicht finden.

 

Sicher, emerge ist gentoo, aber doch schon auch linux

Emerge ist auch bei anderen Distries verfuegbar.

 Ich hab das irgendwo.Last edited by realroot on Thu Aug 16, 2007 10:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nikaya

 *realroot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Emerge ist auch bei anderen Distries verfuegbar.
> 
>  Ich hab das irgendwo.

 

Dann sind es Gentoo-Derivate wie Sabayon,VLOS oder Kororaa.Unter der Haube werkelt da auch nur ein Gentoo.

----------

## realroot

Linux ist (noch) nicht so meine Staerke. Suche immer noch haenderingend, um die Termini zu uebersetzen.

Bin ja grade erst dabei zu "changen"    :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Dann sind es Gentoo-Derivate wie Sabayon,VLOS oder Kororaa.Unter der Haube werkelt da auch nur ein Gentoo.

 

Das eine heisst joe und ist fuer gobolinux,

das andere heisst upkg.

@musv: Dein Tipp war klasse. Gnome ist raus.

----------

